# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  چطوری میشه از این فایل exe فایل pdf رو استخراج کرد؟

## kavirdarkavir

سلام به همه دوستان
پیشاپیش ازتون برای خوندن این مطلب ممنونم

با استفاده از برنامه هایی موسوم به fliping book میشه فایل پی.دی.اف رو تبدیل به یک فایل اجرایی کرد که دارای افکت هم هست، در واقع موقع اجرای فایل اجرایی، برنامه فلش پلیر باز میشه و شما میتونید فایل خودتون رو به صورت فلش ببینید.

برای اینکه بتونم منظورم رو برسونم یک نمونه تونستم پیدا کنم که با همون برنامه کار میکنه. البته توی این فایلی که گذاشتم با استفاده از دکمه پرینت و استفاده از پرینتر مجازی به راحتی میشه یک خروجی پی.دی.اف به دست آوردو خوشحال شد.
دانلود از اینجا : http://uplod.ir/8nyq9z9m587e/book.rar.htm


 اما مدتی پیش که از یک سایت فروش ایبوک خارجی چندتا کتاب خریدم متوجه شدم که حتی پرینت هم نمیشه کرد! چون دکمه پرینت هم ندارن. میخواستم ببینم توی اینجور فایل ها چطور میشه به سورس pdf دسترسی پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Felony

اصولا این برنامه ها از یک Template اولیه خام استفاده میکنن و Data های مورد نیازشون رو به این فایل ضمیمه میکنن و فایل نهایی رو تولید میکنن .

چندین مساله اینجا مطرح میشه :

- میدونید این فایل اجرایی شما که PDF در داخل خودش داره توسط چه ابزاری تولید شده ؟ ( اسم برنامه )
اگر بله ؛ برنامه مورد نظر رو دانلود کنید و یک فایل خالی باهاش بسازید یا دنبال فایل Template خامش بگردید ، با مقایسه این فایل تولیدی خام و فایل حاوی دیتا که خودتون دارید میشه پی برد که برنامه مذکور فایل های PDF و... الحاقی رو کجا داخل خودش نگهداری میکنه .

- احتمال 99% فایل ها به صورت رمزنگاری شده داخل فایل اجرایی نگهداری میشن ، پس یا باید به الگوریتم رمزنگاری دست پیدا کرد که اصولا در برنامه های درست و درمون کار دشواری هست و مجبور میشی بری سراغ Dump گرفتن از حافظه زمانی که برنامه در حال اجرا هست تا شاید به دیتا مذکور دست پیدا کنی .

- بعضی برنامه ها فایل هایی که تو دل خودشون نگهداری میکنن رو در زمان اجرا در مسیر خاصی Extract میکنن ( مثلا exe های تولیدی توسط برنامه Multimedia Builder فایل های Embedded شده تو خودشون رو در پوشه Temp در پوشه ای به نام MMBPlayer استخراج میکنن ) ، پس باید حواستون به این موضوع باشه شاید برنامه مورد نظر شما هم این کار رو بکنه ؛ البته با توجه به اینکه میگید روی صفحات افکت میزاره و ... بعید میدونم نسخه اصلی از فایل روی دیسک ذخیره کنه .

- در آخر دوباره با توجه به اینکه میگید رو صفحات افکت های خاصی قرار میدید احتمالش هست که برنامه مذکور زمان ساخت این فایل اجرایی ، فایل PDF ی که قراره داخلش قرار بگیره رو Reformat کنه و کلا مثلا به عکس های PNG و ... تغییر فرمت بدش تا بتونه روشون راحت تر جلوه های گرافیکی اعمال کنه ، در این صورت فایل PDF ی وجود نخواهد داشت که شما بتونی استخراجش کنی .

----------


## kavirdarkavir

عزیز واقعا ممنون از راهنمایی های دقیق شما
دقیقا همین طوری هست که گفتید، یعنی برنامه هیچ فایلی رو در قسمت temp یا جاهای دیگه ذخیره نمیکنه. در واقع توی این فایل خبری از pdf نیست بلکه همه صفحات رو به عکس تبدیل کرده و روی اونها افکت میزاره.

----------


## asd_moghadas

با سلام به  دوستان عزیز 
من هم این مشکل را با بعضی از فایلهای دریافتی از سایت pnueb دارم که پس از مدتی غیر فعال می شود به عنوان نمونه 1 فایل اتچ می کنم کمک در مورد پیدا کردن فایل پسورد وتاریخ  و شماره دانشجویی در کجا ذخیره شده است .در ضمن این فایل با نرم افزار خودش pnueb viewer باز می شود

----------


## asd_moghadas

http://pnueb.com

----------

